# opportunistisch secreet



## killerbees

_Je bent een opportunistische *kret*_ en _Vind je mij een opportunistische *kret*?_

Wat betekent *kret*?

Ik hoorde dit in een programma dat ik gebruik om te oefenen. Ik dacht eerst dat ik de klinker verkeerd heb gehoord maar _krijt _en _kreet _klinken als onzin. Toen dacht ik dat het naamwoord misschien onzijdig was en dat ik wel een 'ge' moet zijn vergeten maar _gekret, gekreet, _en _gekrijt_ leveren te weinig [of te onzinnig] zoekresultaten.

De context is bijna waardeloos maar het woord was zeker bedoeld als een belediging.


----------



## Suehil

It was probably 'Een opportunistisch sekreet'   

'Sekreet' is an insult, something like 'bitch' but it can be used for both sexes.


----------



## killerbees

Yep, that's definitely it! When the lack of sense for 'kreet' forced me  into 'kret' [or 'krijt', which sounded nothing like it and also made no sense], I was worried  that it was back to vowel drills for me .


----------



## Timidinho

Add: secreet is written with a "c".


Opportunisti*sche* *kreet
*Opportunistisch *secreet*

It does _sound_ the same.


----------



## Suehil

Volgens mijn van Dale, 'secreet' is een 'afscheidingsproduct van een orgaan' of een alternatieve spelling van 'sekreet', en 'sekreet' is 'kreng, hoer'.


----------



## killerbees

Suehil said:


> 'secreet' is een 'afscheidingsproduct van een orgaan' of een alternatieve spelling van 'sekreet', en 'sekreet' is 'kreng, hoer'.



Met K of C zijn die woorden in ieder geval geen complimenten  Bedankt allebei.


----------



## Frank06

Suehil said:


> Volgens mijn van Dale, 'secreet' is een 'afscheidingsproduct van een orgaan' of een alternatieve spelling van 'sekreet', en 'sekreet' is 'kreng, hoer'.


Hoi,
Mijn Van Dale geeft enkel secreet met c als de officiële spelling, maar enfin, over dat soort zaken moeten we niet vallen .

De eigenlijke reden voor dit bericht is dit weetje (in verband met secreet: toilet én scheldwoord): 
"Fr. chambre secrète (schijthuis, eig. geheime kamer), vervolgens is secreet een scheldwoord geworden".
Van een nogal eigenaardig eufemisme tot een vulgair scheldwoord. Dat doen er niet veel na .

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Peterdg

I denk niet dat "chambre secrète" iets met "geheim" te maken heeft. Volgens mij komt "secrète" van "sécréter"="afscheiden" of, daarvan afgeleid, "sécrétion"="afscheiding".


----------



## Frank06

Peterdg said:


> Ik denk niet dat "chambre secrète" iets met "geheim" te maken heeft. Volgens mij komt "secrète" van "sécréter"="afscheiden" of, daarvan afgeleid, "sécrétion"="afscheiding".


Mijn Frans is niet zo fantastisch, maar ik zie geen directe link tussen de _woorden _s*e*cr*e*t, s*e*cr*è*te en s*é*ctr*é*ter, s*é*cr*é*tion, tenminste niet in deze specifieke context*. De woorden klinken wel min of meer hetzelfde als men ze door een Nederlandse mangel haalt (ik bedoel, secret/-ète, sécrét-)*. 
En zou het dan ook niet "chambre *sécréteuse/sécrétoire*" (???) of misschien nog "*chambre de sécrétion*" geweest zijn? Het probleem hier natuurlijk is dat *chambre secrète* het geattesteerde woord is (1450).

Anderzijds -- en ik heb deze woorden (s*é*cr*é*teur, sécrétoir, etc.-) enkel maar opgezocht in een hedendaags Frans woordenboek -- lijken ze allemaal in verband te staan met klieren, hormonen, speeksel en andere lichaamssappen. Voor zover ik zie niet met faecalia of urine. 

Maar, zoals gezegd, mijn Modern én 15de-eeuws Frans is nogal aan de zwakke kant.

Groetjes,

Frank 

* Ik heb niet opgezocht of secret en sécrétion etymologisch verwant zijn. Het zou me niet verbazen, maar het lijkt mij in deze context niet relevant.


----------

